# Easy ways to spread info



## vaughnmama (May 18, 2007)

I was trying to think of ways to randomly put anti-circumcision or foreskin friendly ideas in other people's heads without a ton of effort. Here are two ideas. I just ordered new checks online, there are options to personalize them (like special lettering, logos, or one-liners like 'I love cats' or whatever,) so I put a message above the signature line that will be on every check I ever write that says: "Circumcision violates basic human rights, hurts baby & removes his right to choose." Another idea, get personalized return address labels with an informative web address on them, along with your own name and address. You never know who will glance at your envelopes or checks along the way (various employees, postal workers, or whatever.) One word of caution: I would avoid hateful or hurtful language, or your efforts may backfire. If your intention is to spread love and spread information, you can't go wrong. Cheers!


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

I hit Borders every month or so and sneak pamphlets into all the mainstream baby books


----------



## SH346 (Mar 14, 2010)

There's a site called Omegle, that anonymously puts you into a 1-on-1 chat with another anonymous person. I use it to spread the anti-circ message, as well as tell people about foreskin restoration, which I'm doing.

http://www.omegle.com


----------



## PotreroHill (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
I hit Borders every month or so and sneak pamphlets into all the mainstream baby books

I love it


----------



## mama2soren (Feb 12, 2009)

design pro-intact shirts at inktastic.com for your kids to wear to the Children's museum! DS's current shirt reads "Bodily Integrity: it's not just for girls!"

Fyrestorm: I love your idea! Now I want to do the same thing!


----------



## Fellow Traveler (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SH346* 
There's a site called Omegle, that anonymously puts you into a 1-on-1 chat with another anonymous person. I use it to spread the anti-circ message, as well as tell people about foreskin restoration, which I'm doing.

http://www.omegle.com

Now that is a very interesting way.


----------



## knucklehead (Mar 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
I hit Borders every month or so and sneak pamphlets into all the mainstream baby books

Which pamphlets do you use? I really want to do this!


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
I hit Borders every month or so and sneak pamphlets into all the mainstream baby books


Quote:


Originally Posted by *knucklehead* 
Which pamphlets do you use? I really want to do this!

me too...i'm going to a book store tonight.

sus


----------



## Fyrestorm (Feb 14, 2006)

I have a bunch of print outs from NOCIRC:

http://www.nocirc.org/publish/


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
I hit Borders every month or so and sneak pamphlets into all the mainstream baby books

I did this at my OB's office, I left pamphlets inside the magazines in the waiting room. I also left some in the bathroom.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2boyzmama* 
I did this at my OB's office, I left pamphlets inside the magazines in the waiting room. I also left some in the bathroom.

Love it!


----------



## Ophelia (Feb 16, 2005)

You can put bumper stickers on your car. Or, if you are like me and don't want something permanent stuck to your car, just print out a simple no circ saying and tape it to the inside of your car windows. I have one on each side:

"circumcision:
HIS body HIS rights
nocirc.org"

"The foreskin is NOT a birth defect
nocirc.org"

I do see people looking at it, and got the finger once and some guy tried to yell at me while I was driving on the highway (my window was rolled up and i just saw him out of the corner of my eye). That was a bit freaky. Both incidents were young guys so they were probably feeling pretty defensive.

I also have a 'foreskin is not a birth defect' button on my purse so that anyone standing in line behind me has to look at it. I actually had someone comment on it, she said she had a heck of a fight with her DH not to circ their boys and they were not circ'd.

I also put buttons on DS's backpack, which we usually take on outings with us, such as the zoo, etc. The only problem with buttons is they fall off easy. My Mom figured out a way to get them to stay on.

I keep nocirc brochures in the backpack. I did use them twice so far with acquaintances expecting a boy. Not sure if it helped or not.

cafepress.com has a ton of stuff, it's just expensive. I got a license plate holder then realized it didn't work on my car and with our plates (covered up the tabs!!)

About a month ago, I was on my way to my car and some people were just getting out of the car next to me. One of the ladies said "I think they are a bit young to choose". I wasn't quick enough to hear it right away/answer, but she obviously didn't get it!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Moving this thread from TCAC to Activism where it will be a better fit.


----------



## MrsMike (Aug 4, 2006)

I just donated a bunch of books leftover from my pregnancy with Ds. A friend had given them to me and they were awful - all the Girlfriend's Guide and What to Expect types. I scribbled www.mothering.com, www.nocirc.org, www.kellymom.com and a few other sites throughout various pages. The Goodwill here wil ltake any book that's highlighted or written in, so I wasn't worried about them rejecting it for the writing. I have left pamphlets for a local birth organization in ladies rooms and waiting rooms. I also do the bumper sticker thang.


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Sep 1, 2007)

I like the bumpersticker that says "The foreskin is NOT a birth defect"! If I had a car (or a licence, for that matter







) I'd tape it into my windows.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fyrestorm* 
I hit Borders every month or so and sneak pamphlets into all the mainstream baby books

What an awesome idea.


----------



## yara1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I want to order little cards (like business cards) to do the same. I wonder where I can look up... what website has ideas about what can be written there








Maybe some written words or pictures..? For example, I find this one motivating. http://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/object3/...04427_5963.jpg Maybe a bystander will stop and think a lil' bit.


----------

